# Brüche in Word 2007 darstellen



## Ma-an (24. März 2007)

*Brüche in Word 2007 darstellen*

Hi
ich möchte die Formel 

m(MG) = Vb * Ceq * t * M und unter diesen Teil dann einen Brichstich und untendrunter  z

in Word 2007 darstellen.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie das gehen soll?
Word hat zwar eine Funktion für Formeln integriert, jedoch lassen sich damit keine Zeichen tieftstellen.

Weiß jemand wie das geht?
Danke


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2007)

*AW: Brüche in Word 2007 darstellen*



			
				Ma-an am 24.03.2007 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> ich möchte die Formel
> 
> m(MG) = Vb * Ceq * t * M und unter diesen Teil dann einen Brichstich und untendrunter  z
> ...


doch, du kannst auch zeichen tiefstellen. da müßte irgendwo ein button sein mit nem buchstaben und dann ein kleiner buchstabe daneben oder so was, damit geht das. such mal genauer. evtl. musst du erst noch ein erweitertes menü aufrufen oder so. 

*edit* bei mir besteht das menü aus oben 10 und unten 9 symbolen. das 3. unten links ist "vorlagen für hoch/tiefstellungen" 

ps: hab zwar office 2003, aber müßte ja ähnlich sein.


----------



## Ma-an (24. März 2007)

*AW: Brüche in Word 2007 darstellen*



			
				Herbboy am 24.03.2007 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ma-an am 24.03.2007 16:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Office 07 is halt leider so ganz anders.
Die von dir erwähnte Funktion hab ich bisher noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## FossilZ (24. März 2007)

*AW: Brüche in Word 2007 darstellen*

also ich habs grade mal damit ausprobiert: klick
klappt wunderbar

http://img464.imageshack.us/img464/6383/mmgkj3.gif


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. März 2007)

*AW: Brüche in Word 2007 darstellen*

Wenn du den Formeleditor verwendest, dann machst du es mit der Funktion:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				bsekranker am 24.03.2007 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Funktioniert "Einfügen -> Objekt -> Microsoft Formel-Editor"?
> 
> Wenn nicht, evtl. nachinstallieren (von CD).


Ist bei 2007 direkt integriert und muss nicht nachträglich installiert werden. wird über Einfügen -> Formel eingefügt.


----------



## bsekranker (24. März 2007)

*AW: Brüche in Word 2007 darstellen*

Funktioniert "Einfügen -> Objekt -> Microsoft Formel-Editor"?

Wenn nicht, evtl. nachinstallieren (von CD).


----------



## Ma-an (24. März 2007)

*AW: Brüche in Word 2007 darstellen*

Danke den Punkt hab ich nicht gesehen.

@fossilz: kleinschreiben kann ich die Buchstaben auch ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. März 2007)

*AW: Brüche in Word 2007 darstellen*



			
				Ma-an am 24.03.2007 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 24.03.2007 16:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur für einen Bruch ist das Tiefstellen nicht so günstig. Mach es da lieber mit dem Formeleditor. (Siehe Beitrag weiter oben).


----------



## Ma-an (24. März 2007)

*AW: Brüche in Word 2007 darstellen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.03.2007 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ma-an am 24.03.2007 16:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FossilZ (24. März 2007)

*AW: Brüche in Word 2007 darstellen*



			
				Ma-an am 24.03.2007 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> @fossilz: kleinschreiben kann ich die Buchstaben auch ^^


nein, ich hab das mit dem von mit verlinkten Programm erstellt und anschließend als .GIF gespeichert


----------



## Ma-an (24. März 2007)

*AW: Brüche in Word 2007 darstellen*



			
				FossilZ am 24.03.2007 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ma-an am 24.03.2007 16:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


auf dem bild von imageshack sind die buchstaben halt nur kleingeschrieben


----------

